# Looking for two reds- NC30



## omgjkjklolz (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey guys! I'm desperate to find some reds that look good on me. I'm looking to find a good bright red for a pin-up kind of look, and a darker one for fall.

I've never really pulled off the red lips, I think because I can't find a shade appropriate for my skin and hair!

Thank you very much!

Oh, and a picture to help-










thank you!


----------



## User38 (Nov 2, 2009)

a blue red MAC Russian.. the obvious one.
an orangy red... YSL #131
a medium red.. Revlon #007 or MAC Brave Red
a purpley red.. YSL #120 (fuschia tinge)
a browny red... MAC Chili (my fav has some orange in it) a browny neutral red.. Bobbi Brown Burnt Red (corraly red neutral tho).

Good luck.. you should look great in any of them!


----------



## n_c (Nov 2, 2009)

I think Ruby woo would look great on you.


----------



## shmookie414 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi! First I'd like to say that you are GORGEOUSSS!!

& secondly, my favorite go-to red lipstick is MAC's Dark Side--it's a deeper red/almost burgundy. it's beautiful.

a good RED RED is MAC's Russian Red. More Coral/Orangey undertones

I think you could pull em off =)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 2, 2009)

You're gorgeous! I think you'd look hot in the pin-up look. For that, I'd recommend Ruby Woo. I went to the MAC counter with every intention of purchasing Russian Red, but the MA had my try on Ruby Woo instead, and I was sold! Lovely, lovely color.


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm an NC 25-30, and the 4 i have are these ones (i'll put them in the order of my fav to least fav...but i still love them all).

1. MAC - Ruby Woo
2. Lise Watier - Rouge Maestro
3. MAC - M.A.C Red
4. MAC - Russian Red

HTH!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm in between NW25 and 30. I went in to get Russian Red as well but put on Ruby Woo and fell in love! I def recommend Ruby Woo for pinup look.

My fall red is So Scarlet but that was LE so if you can't find it try Dark Side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH


----------



## ForgetRegret (Nov 3, 2009)

MAC Red...I love love LOVE that color...I prefer it over Russian Red only because RR is a matte, and I cannot stand the matte finish...it's much too drying for me.


----------



## Gonzajuju (Nov 3, 2009)

Does it have to be MAC? Chanel makes the best overpriced red right now in Dragon. 
Chanel: Dragon Rouge Allure Laque for the Perfect Red Lip Review, Swatches, Photos


----------



## omgjkjklolz (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you so much ladies! I went with Ruby Woo, and I'm in love. I'm still looking for a darker fall color, should I try on Dark Side? Are there any other pretty ones?


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Nov 4, 2009)

MAC Russian Red with any lip gloss on top. Great lipstick =)


----------



## Girl about town (Nov 5, 2009)

dubonnet is quite a nice darkish red, Gwen stefani supposedly wore this is the aviator.


----------



## Meisje (Nov 5, 2009)

If I were you, I'd go to a store and swatch a bunch of the recommended colors on your hand and then go out into natural light. See which ones "pop" on your skintone.

Revlon Red is a nice, true, bright and slightly warm red.


----------



## anshu7 (Nov 7, 2009)

Chanel dragon and Mac Viva Glam I


----------

